# [gelöst] emerge -puDNtv world Pakete ausschließen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei emerge -puDNtv world beispielsweise nur alle kde Pakete auswählen und den Rest ausschliessen

und im anderen Fall u.U. nur einige Pakete (3-4) vom aktuellen emerge -puDNtv world ausschliessenLast edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jan 16, 2011 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Beim ersten Fall musst du eben kde-meta (oder deine end-kde-pakete) auswählen (statt world).

Im zweiten Fall hab ich irgendwas von wegen /etc/portage/package.provided in Erinnerung, aber das ist bei mir zu schwammig (außerdem verwende ich portage-2.2)

----------

## Josef.95

Solange es keine Abhängigkeiten zu den auszuschließenden Paket Versionen gibt könntest du es mit --exclude versuchen.

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>  --exclude ATOMS
> 
>               A space separated list of package names or slot atoms.  Emerge won't  install any ebuild or binary package that matches any  of
> 
>               the given package atoms.

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich schon. Aber das hat nur bei einem Paket funktioniert. Habe ich mehrere angegeben, hat es nicht funktioniert. vielleicht funktioniert es mittlerweile. Probiere ich aus.

```
emerge -puDNtv world --exclude openoffice rubyripper -pv
```

 Nimmt nur openoffice heraus.

----------

## mv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -puDNtv world --exclude openoffice rubyripper -pv
> ```
> ...

 

Syntaxfehler: Optionen, die mehrere Argumente benötigen, gibt es unter Unix normalerweise nicht. Üblicherweise muss man die Option wiederholen: 

```
emerge -puDNtv world --exclude openoffice --exclude rubyripper
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

